
Soylent Shipping Update + 100k Milestone - jack-r-abbit
http://blog.soylent.me/post/94181316617/soylent-shipping-update-100k-milestone
======
jack-r-abbit
I got my 4-week supply last week. I ordered in back in October last year. So
it took 10 months. That is not _too_ bad for a kickstarter, overall. But they
were delayed a bunch so maybe just expectations were too high with overly
optimistic plans.

I started drinking it on Sunday. I am on day 6 of 100% Soylent. So far so
good. I'm actually not even drinking a whole pouch in one day. Three pouches
lasted me 4 days.

